# Chicago's gun violence is intolerable -- Trump should provide help



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Chicago's gun violence is intolerable -- Trump should provide help | Fox News

I noticed the study quoted in the article broke down the victims by race, but they did not include the race of the shooters. (Don't know it that was mentioned in the study that was quoted.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Chicago's gun violence is intolerable -- Trump should provide help | Fox News
> .


Oh, so NOW Chicago's gun violence problem is intolerable and TRUMP should provide help? What about all the stuff that DIDN'T change under the prior 8 years of Obama. And hasn't changed under the administration of his stooge, Rahm Emanuel?

I'll tell you the help they need. Stop arresting and releasing repeat gun offenders by the next day. Keep them locked up, send them off to long term impriosnment as quickly as possible. This problem will never improve until the community is shown that this kind of behavior is only going to end badly for those who perpetrate it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No one want's to say this is a Black on Black problem because of appearing racist. That's the bottom line. Also, the FBI statistics showed that the 13% population is committing 56% of the crime. Why is everyone so afraid to face the issue? No, let's just stick our heads in the sand.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Most of the violence is drug and gang related, and guess which communities have the most drug and gang problems? Not middle class white suburbs.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

First off the so called self made black reverends should stop harboring the black thugs and let the police do their job without outside interference.
Start holding pflager jessie and al for keeping law enforcement from doing their jobs.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

What they need is a no nonsense Police chief and DA and for the Mayor and city council to get out of the way and let the Cops do their job, and back them when they do. Make the punishment fit the crimes and enforce them to the max. Get rid of their sanctuary city status and enforce ALL the laws, including the firearms laws both local and federal. 
But what do I know.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chicago has been a corrupt cesspool city for a long time and it appears it won't get better anytime soon.........


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trump offered help already and they local government did not want it, about 50 ATFE agents went in but had limited help from the city.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Trump offered help already and they local government did not want it, about 50 ATFE agents went in but had limited help from the city.


And there ya have it..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> No one want's to say this is a Black on Black problem because of appearing racist...


I think that pretending that it is not a Black-on-Black problem is the truly racist act.
It's a form of Jim Crow, in that the real problems besetting many Black people will never be solved or eliminated because the truths about those problems are unmentionable. Instead, those truths are relegated to the back of the bus.
If the real causes are unmentionable, then so are the real solutions. Blacks are left suffering with social problems that cannot be addressed because of Political Correctness.

I have to add that this is not entirely ******'s doing.
Blacks demand Political Correctness too, particularly about Black-on-Black problems.
Think about Black response to the Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown cases, for instance.

(Yes, George Zimmerman was a macho fool who needlessly "went in harm's way"; but nevertheless, Trayvon Martin was a murderous thug. And Michael Brown was an egoistic thug who had just committed a strong-arm robbery against a much weaker man.)


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I think we should build a wall around Chi-RAQ, and let the problem take care of itself! 

NOTHING can or will change until the community decides they've had enough, and help LE with information on the murderers. The community knows who's doing the murdering. BUT they won't speak up. Some out of fear, others, because "we don'ts trust no PO-lice, we'll just have another community meet-in. We'll blames we gots no jobs, we be victims of our environment. It ******'s fault... it Donald Trump's fault"!! 

They will NEVER, EVER take responsibility for the fact it is their offspring that are doing this!!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicago won't change under the democrats they keep electing. The people gotta want change, so far, they don't.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I'd bet a bunch of that drug $$$ goes right back to city hall... That's why it ain't getting fixed!!!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Pistol Pete said:


> Chicago won't change under the democrats they keep electing. The people gotta want change, so far, they don't.


Way too many Chicago cemeteries to change the minds of the voters.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The talking heads in Chicago are blaming the recent shootings / deaths on the heat. I guess it's just too hot there.

And, here all this time, I thought that race had something to do with it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/fb94d8...e56354e/ss_why-is-there-so-much-shooting.html


----------



## MSpivey (Jan 22, 2018)

OK, I have a possible solution, but it’s violent. First start with declaring a curfew and make it well know that it will be enforced with lethal force. Law abiding citizens will obey. Get the National Guard to assist with snipers and RPG equipped personnel strategically placed. Lawlessness would be met with extreme lethal force without prejudice. It shouldn’t take long to weed out the greatest problems. Secondly, enforce eye for an eye penalty and do it publicly. If the aforementioned doesn’t cause a severe decline, have the backing of the US government to subsidize the relocation of law abiding citizens out of the “war zone” and turn it into a “prison sanctuary“ where the criminals can live with and kill each other. I guarantee that if this were to take place, sanctioned by the US government, and the government makes it known that this could happen again elsewhere you would see crap like this end quickly! Extremist rant over!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Last I heard, there were 72 shootings and 13 deaths last week. And as of today zero arrests. The cops cannot be everywhere and the citizens offer zero help. The shooters are doing this in broad daylight and just walking away knowing nothing will happen.
I think at this point in time there are just too many problems. Drugs, gangs, illegal immigration, broken or no homes, poor education, welfare, section 8 housing, culture of death due to abortion or as I call it "legal murder". It is not lack of jobs. If you have a skill you will be working in today's economy. And the solutions to the above problems are painful. Just like an addict trying to stop. 
Yes the politics are corrupt and have been for years but that is not the reason this carnage continues but it is one reason it goes on and on unpunished.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Where's Blackwater when we need em??????


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Who cares? This sounds callous I know. I am seriously asking the question "WHO CARES?"

If the mother of the shooting victim cared, she might have gotten married to the father of the child. If the father of the victim cared he may have stayed around and taught the child to be a man. If the community cared they would not hide these animals from justice. If those in charge of justice cared they would put these animals away forever. So WHO CARES?

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It is one of those situations which I have some difficulty finding empathy for.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

2 dead, 18 wounded in Chicago shootings: &apos;Even I?m scared to walk to the corner store&apos; - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want to understand the problem, read everything by Shelby Steele, a black scholar who has been written off by his fellow scholars as a 'conservative commentator,' which he is not, because he does not do political correctness. 

Bottom line, he has said that, for all practical purposes, blacks achieved freedom a long time ago, and it scared the hell out of them, because they didn't understand the difference between being guaranteed an opportunity and being guaranteed an outcome. He says that, like all of the rest of western civilization, they must do the hard work of being free, which is to struggle through the generations with the goal of making future generations better than the previous ones. Being treated like children by white liberals has condemned them to suffer 'growing pains' which only the strongest of them ever actually outgrow. Meanwhile, the white liberals absolve themselves of guilt, and ascend above all of the 'still guilty' whites who are mostly just too busy to be bothered with vagaries like racism. 

The above is written mostly in my words, not his, because it has been a while since I've read Shelby Steele...but that's the basic idea, I think, and I know of nobody who has said it better. Google him, yourself, if you want to read some common sense, for a change.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In addition, I must also recommend this book:
Riley, Jason L., _Please Stop Helping Us (How Liberals Make it Harder for Blacks to Succeed)_; paperback, 205 pages including index; Encounter Books, New York; ISBN: 978-1-59403-841-9

Subject matter? The title says it all.
But you have to read the particulars to understand the scope of the problem. Most of it is a very nasty form of paternalism which says, "Yes, you're free, but you're too stupid to make your own way in the world, so we Whites have to do it for you."

Mr. Riley acknowledges his friendship with both Shelby Steele and Thomas Sowell, and their inspiration.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

At the present time, anything short of Martial Law and shoot-on-sight orders, isn't going to change anything, anytime soon. There are times when it's appropriate / necessary to fight fire with fire. 

There are those that will say it's not that bad.....yet. I suppose we need to wait until a few thousand more die needlessly, until we figure it's time to get real serious about the issue and approach it that way. 

Once we get $hitcago squared away, we can then move on to Philly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If only we could get rid of all of the guns...

(...they'd switch to knives and baseball bats.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Chicago stroller


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Forget about Trump.

Where is the Governor of Illinois?

Chicago is a city that's out of control.

Doesn't he have a responsibility to get in there ?

AFS


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Like I said!,,,, Reactivate Blackwater or whatever they call them now! That's what it took to get New Olean under control.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Modern Chicago may be the worst shoot 'em up of modern times, I don't know for sure; but in 1982, LA was nuts, and in DC, it was pretty bad too. The howling about Chicago is warranted, but maybe they should get a grip and read up on things. This ain't the first time that it has ever happened in America. And if I lived there, I would have a shotgun with buckshot, as my house gun, and I would use it too.


----------

